# more beach asain eyes!



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 8, 2006)

heres the shoot!

ps: im the MUA!!! NOT MODEL


----------



## Luxurious (May 8, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Life In Return (May 8, 2006)

Wow she looks totally different. Great job !


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2006)

Wow!  You did a great job.. very pretty!


----------



## aziajs (May 8, 2006)

You are amazing!  The before and after looks like two different people.


----------



## mia88 (May 8, 2006)

Beautiful, yet again! I love it!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 8, 2006)

please do a turtioal Ur excellent


----------



## jess98765 (May 8, 2006)

oooh please do a tutorial if at all possible!! you are truely talented and inspirational! oh btw, what did you use on her?? thanks doll


----------



## yvannie (May 8, 2006)

Its amazing the before and after effect! good job! please please do a tutorial? Thanks!!


----------



## alysia (May 8, 2006)

soo pretty


----------



## BlahWah (May 8, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing (and I sound redundant =P)!  Please tell us what you used on her at the very least, and I third the tutorial!


----------



## Isis (May 8, 2006)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## user4 (May 8, 2006)

so pretty... it looks so natural, i love it!!! i love how the blush looks so perfect too!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 8, 2006)

WOW! you did a fantastic job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She looks so different, I thought it was you in the ad.  You are both beautiful.


----------



## mellz (May 8, 2006)

frickin gorgeous!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 8, 2006)

Magical.

Pretty Little girl on beach..sexy lady sprawled out on the beach..hahaha

Great  Job.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 10, 2006)

as for the shade, i mix my foundation to match my skin tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i wish i can doa tutorial, but alas i'm too busy!


----------



## hinna (May 10, 2006)

Your make-up skills are divine, you made her look lovely ...
You look gorgeous as always too.


----------



## Wattage (May 10, 2006)

It never fails to amaze me what some makeup and photoshop can do...

Lovely


----------



## fairytale22 (May 10, 2006)

Gorgeous! You have serious makeup skills!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (May 10, 2006)

dang the girl looks totally different before and after... magic of makeup right? lol good job~


----------



## Cherrie (May 11, 2006)

You did an awesome transformation. You woul'dnt be able to tell it was the same person!! "thumbs up"


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2006)

i'm repeating what everybody else said but wow, it doesn't look like the same two people.  you do awesome work.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_It never fails to amaze me what some makeup and photoshop can do...

Lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

thanks! but hard to belive, the pictures are barley photoshopped, i think he spent like 2 mins editing them! hes a great photog! he said it was easier because the makeup helped out with evening the skin and stuff like that.


----------



## ska_wiking (May 11, 2006)

sexy sexy sexy!!!! beautiful photos!!


----------



## lovejam (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic work.

Also, I love your hair. The color's amazing.


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 12, 2006)

Brilliant As Always Girlie! You Work Is Exceptional!


----------



## KJam (May 12, 2006)

fabulous - she looks like a completely different person!


----------



## aligirl (May 13, 2006)

Excellent job on those eyes



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_heres the shoot!

ps: im the MUA!!! NOT MODEL
















_


----------



## midnightlouise (May 14, 2006)

I'm amazed! Your work is just awesome!


----------



## ooothaoweeooo (May 15, 2006)

wow! your work is beautiful! you're from oc right? i think i've seen you around before. maybe at church or something, do you go to st. callistus? but yea, i love your work!


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 15, 2006)

wow, amazing what make ups can do!!


----------



## bottleblack (May 15, 2006)

Beautiful! You've definitely got skills!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ooothaoweeooo* 
_wow! your work is beautiful! you're from oc right? i think i've seen you around before. maybe at church or something, do you go to st. callistus? but yea, i love your work!_

 
yeah!! i do go there!!!! small world!!


----------



## ooothaoweeooo (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yeah!! i do go there!!!! small world!!_

 
yea, it is a small world!!! you're linda's cousin right? i'm for sure i saw you on her myspace =]. she's a friend of mine!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ooothaoweeooo* 
_yea, it is a small world!!! you're linda's cousin right? i'm for sure i saw you on her myspace =]. she's a friend of mine!_

 
yeah!!! really!! i need to know your myspace, she has too many friends to look through, maybe i'll feel stalkerish and rumage through her friends list


----------



## raine2x (May 18, 2006)

wow that's an awesome job!! the girl looks madd hot!


----------



## ooothaoweeooo (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yeah!!! really!! i need to know your myspace, she has too many friends to look through, maybe i'll feel stalkerish and rumage through her friends list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
here's my myspace...

http://www.myspace.com/3620390


----------

